# Record Lathe For Sale



## Maurice D (7 Jul 2010)

My new lathe is being delivered tomorrow and I need to sell my present lathe and I would like to give forum members first option before I try to sell it elsewhere.

It originally started life as a Record DML 24X MK2 however in February this year I changed the headstock to that of a DML 36 SH because I wanted the swivelled head option. I also changed the original tool rest to one with a cam lock action.
The package comes with the original headstock and tool rest.

I consider it to be in good condition and I recently posted pictures of items produced with this lathe. It has four speeds, 450/950/1500/2000 and I am fairly sure it has a 1/3 hp motor.

I am looking for a price of £80 and it has to be, collect only, but I am willing to travel up to 25 miles from B736PJ to help the buyer.
If anybody is interested please contact me through the forum PM system.


----------

